
VMware Octant web-based platform to better understand Kubernetes clusters - nwrk
https://github.com/vmware/octant
======
arcticfox
I'm rather new to k8s and I'm a little confused what this does. Is it an
alternative to the k8s Dashboard?

~~~
boomskats
It uses your kubectl config, spins up a local webserver and gives you a web-
based UI to a lot of the kubectl status interrogation functionality. Read-
only, but quite useful, with a nice Clarity-based Angular UI.

I stumbled upon it looking at examples of projects that use Clarity. I'm sure
it only had 80 stars or so less than a month ago!

~~~
max23_
I like the "Resource Viewer" feature which is easy to visualize the resources.
Too bad that it is read-only which is fine if you are trying to make changes.

------
nerdbaggy
I really hope VMware VIC works out. It seems like a great idea. A mix between
Swarm and Kubernetes.
[https://github.com/vmware/vic/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/vmware/vic/blob/master/README.md)

------
InTheArena
Fantastic tool.

